# The Environmental Costs of Corn-Based Ethanol



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Although I don't totally agree with some of the things in this article it is and interesting read.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/11/26/corn-based-ethanol.aspx


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was watching Dr. Oz with my wife the other day, and they had a fellow on who monitors those things. I always thought the GM organisms were ok to eat, and I still think so. However things like Roundup ready corn etc he said has increased the use of chemicals ten fold. Not so good. Row crops are going in where CRP had been. CRP was put on highly erodible land, and nothing erodes faster than row crops.


----------

